# Menagerie's shrimp tank



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Just thought Id mention that I saw Menagerie changed one of their fish tanks substrate and put in the new Fluval Ebi shrimp substrate and added some driftwood/plants too.... Looked very nice for the shrimps, and was nice to be able to check out the Fluval substrate up close with Taiwan Fire red shrimps walking all over it  looked so nice I had to get another shrimp too 
I read on their website update today http://www.menageriepetshop.com/ 
that they got Tiger shrimp in too !


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

oooooo....very nice selection.

good thing I am dt tmr.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Personally I think regular tiger shrimp are under rated. I got some on a whim and really like them - active, fun to watch and they look great.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm probably going to go tomorrow to buy some plants, unless there are some exciting shrimp there, because I'll spend all my money on that. Or I'll buy 2 bags of Indian Almond Leaves if available.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

Joeee said:


> I'm probably going to go tomorrow to buy some plants, unless there are some exciting shrimp there, because I'll spend all my money on that. Or I'll buy 2 bags of Indian Almond Leaves if available.


There are lots of Almond leaves... none are bagged but there is around 10kilos of fresh ones. just ask one of the staff to bag them up! They are only $2.99 per bag at the moment.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

h_s said:


> There are lots of Almond leaves... none are bagged but there is around 10kilos of fresh ones. just ask one of the staff to bag them up! They are only $2.99 per bag at the moment.


I think they were $3.99 last time I went, is there any pretty low-light plants or cool shrimp in stock?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

Joeee said:


> I think they were $3.99 last time I went, is there any pretty low-light plants or cool shrimp in stock?


lots of low light plants. Plant tanks are very full.... as are the fish tanks!!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

h_s said:


> lots of low light plants. Plant tanks are very full.... as are the fish tanks!!


Will I see you there tomorrow?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Will I see you there tomorrow?


no, sorry, heading off to the snowy north this morning till Monday


----------

